# Bfg Lt Touring Truck Tires



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I *have* to replace the tires on my TV. My dealer said he thought the best choice for me would be
BFG LT Touring tires at $160ea installed. He said the Mich. Cross Terrain (at $218) wouldn't last as long on a truck, especially towing, and that if the tread wear wasn't 'even' across the tire, the milage warranty would not apply.
Any thoughts / suggestions / etc.

OEM Tire size is 265/70r18

TIA
Dave


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

You could try www.tirerack.com they usually have reviews and ratings on tires that are pretty accurate.


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2005)

I have Pirelli LT265 17 on my Suburban and have been very pleased they are 6 ply load range E. They tow with a more solid feel and do not have the wiggle the OE Brigestone tires had. I have had them for a couple of years and when I bought they ran about $450 out the door.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got BFG Rugged Trails in a 10 ply. I was gonna go with the all terrains but were impossible to get with the time frame I had and my tire guy who is also my friend said I would be happy towing with these. He and BFG said they would not recommend anything less than an 8 ply for towing duty on my truck. I think I paid about $185 each mounted and balanced about a year ago. They have done well on highway, muddy red clay Georgia dirtroads and sandy beaches. Just don't skimp on the tires. Do the research, call the manufacturers, and I'm sure the tire gods on here will chime in as well.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all,

We are on our second set of BFG Long trail. LT265R16. I really like the way the truck tows with them. We use the truck primarily for towing, and we have the 4 wheel steering, ( which causes more tire wear they say ). We got just over 40k on the first set. The truck had 25k on it when the factory tires were replaced, they were Goodyears. I think you will like the BFG's.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I am partial to Michelins but if your main concern is towing, then I would stay away from the Cross Terrain. They are a P rated tire and will have softer sidewalls than a LT rated tire.

I had the OEM P rated tires on my first suburban when we just started camping. Eventually put LT rated on it and couldn't believe the imrovement in stability.

So the Cross Terrain will work, but as your mechanic said, they will wear faster than the LT rated tires.


----------

